# Cockatiel taming, some tips needed



## zoz (Aug 11, 2018)

Hello
I recently bought my first cockatiel. I'd let him get used to the enviroment for about 2-3 weeks, and then started to interact with him. I've repeatedly put my hand in his cage, slowly moving it towards him. After a couple of times, when I putted my finger really close to him, he had lifted his leg and started to hold my finger. Afterwards, he was still moving away from my hand but whenever I'd put just my one finger in front of him, he would hold it. I was wondering, if it a common thing for cockatiels to do, and if it means he's starting to trust me.
I would also be really thankful for some tips on what I can do next in the bonding process.
P.S 
Sorry if any grammar or spelling mistakes had appered, English is not my first language


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Hello there and welcome to the forum!

You are off to a great start in taming your cockatiel. There is plenty of info in the Sticky Library section of the forum on taming and training.

There is a thread on a step-by-step taming method here. Also check out this thread for info on food bribery.


----------



## flowertiel (Aug 9, 2018)

Hi there! Congratulations on your new cockatiel! It sounds like you're making progress, do spend time just sitting next to his cage and talking to him. This will help him get used to you.


----------



## Jessica Lu (Aug 20, 2018)

Vickitiel said:


> Hello there and welcome to the forum!
> 
> You are off to a great start in taming your cockatiel. There is plenty of info in the Sticky Library section of the forum on taming and training.
> 
> There is a thread on a step-by-step taming method here. Also check out this thread for info on food bribery.


Hi and thanks for the welcome note! do I address you as Vikitiel?
Thanks very much for your advise. I am now learning to gradually tame my KEKE without rushing the process. Thanks again, very helpful!


----------

